# Some questions



## sz35 (May 16, 2010)

Hello guys!
Some information about my blindsolving: My pb is 3:13 but most of the time I'm around 4:30. I use visual memo and M2+OLD POCHMAN(corners first).I succeed in about 70% of the solves.

1. I would Like to try multi-blind(2 Cubes) but when I solve 1 cube I remember corners solve them and forget about them very fast, so I thought I could solve the corners on both cubes and then edges on both cubes, is that a good idea, or should I solve one full cube and then the other one?

2. When solving OH BLD the best edge method is turbo, right? What is the best corner method?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 16, 2010)

1. Doing the corners on both cubes then edges is a great idea. Dan Cohen did a 3/4 multi-BLD at Nationals 09, and did corners on all of them, then edges on all of them.


----------



## Sakarie (May 16, 2010)

2. I'd say M2 would be just as good as Turbo, but I'm not sure.

For corners, it's BH (or freestyle commutators).


----------



## sz35 (May 17, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> 2. I'd say M2 would be just as good as Turbo, but I'm not sure.
> 
> For corners, it's BH (or freestyle commutators).



I don't want to learn BH as it's very hard for me to understand is there another method? (If I would learn BH I would use is on 2H solving, don't you think?)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2010)

BH is wonderful for corners OH. And I think M2 works pretty well for OH.

But honestly, most anything is really okay for OH - I did 3OP before with OH and it worked okay. It's just a little slower.


----------



## Sakarie (May 17, 2010)

sz35 said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > 2. I'd say M2 would be just as good as Turbo, but I'm not sure.
> ...



Of course there are other methods, but you wouldn't want to learn a new method for OH blind, and not use it för 2H. To master a new blindmethod takes too much practice.


----------



## aronpm (May 17, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> 1. Doing the corners on both cubes then edges is a great idea. Dan Cohen did a 3/4 multi-BLD at Nationals 09, and did corners on all of them, then edges on all of them.


No, it's not a great idea. If you only want to be able to do a very small number of cubes it's fine. But, for a large number of cubes, it is significantly easier to just solve one cube at a time.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 17, 2010)

Do many people do OH BLD?


----------

